# Ambrosia Box Elder Blanks



## Harpazo (Jan 15, 2015)

I picked up an amazing piece of wood recently and have cut 4 blanks from it.  I plan on stabilizing some or all of them except I'll set one aside to turn just as it is.  

The photo shows them cut into blank sized pieces fresh off the tablesaw.  They have nice coloring, I'm just not sure what will happen to them after juicing them etc.

Let me know if you're interested and would like one.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 16, 2015)

Might want to take out an 'ad' to sell items.....



Scott (but you can do whatever) B


----------



## Edgar (Jan 16, 2015)

They look really nice - sen me a pm if you'd be interested in a trade for some pecan or mesquite.


----------

